# Rate cuts a result of absurd surge rates?



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm wondering if the rate cuts are a result of ridiculous bad publicity surrounding surge.

I once picked up a pax who was in town from NY. She told her mom she was taking uber, and her mom cautioned her because she heard on the news about Uber charging people hundreds of dollars for a ride.

Even now, if you google Uber Jacksonville, one of the top results is about a $417 fare. I heard surge went up to 12x+. Is it really necessary? Are more drivers going to magically appear out of thin air because they smell 12.3x surge, as opposed to 7x? It's just unnecessary.

This company is run by children trying to learn their boundaries. They've pushed it too far.

If they'd just set a fair price, there's no need to up the rate by 10x! I mean, 5x would be sufficient if the rate was already fare, right?

The economy doesn't like uncertainty. People (both passengers and drivers alike) like to know what to expect.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

The point of surge is that it reserves vehicles for those that really need a vehicle at that time. They pay for that convenience. A drunken college kid can wait and have another beer, the asset isn't needed, he can wait ten minutes for the surge to drop. A traveler with a specific flight time needs a ride, he is willing to pay, he needs for there to be a vehicle available at his convenience, surge made sure that those that don't need it wait and those that do pay more. Supply and demand. There are always taxis available, at certain times (2am) or whatever times the bars close in your area but I regularly see that we do run low on drivers for certain sections of the service map at that same time. Phoenix is a major metro area, with several entertainment districts, casinos, Barrett Jackson, WM Open, etc so I'm not talking about the sticks. I have had pings to Old Town from Mill at two am because everyone is leaving right at two (fifteen minutes away). Any other time there are fifteen or twenty cars there.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm wondering if the rate cuts are a result of ridiculous bad publicity surrounding surge.
> 
> I once picked up a pax who was in town from NY. She told her mom she was taking uber, and her mom cautioned her because she heard on the news about Uber charging people hundreds of dollars for a ride.
> 
> ...





JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm wondering if the rate cuts are a result of ridiculous bad publicity surrounding surge.
> 
> I once picked up a pax who was in town from NY. She told her mom she was taking uber, and her mom cautioned her because she heard on the news about Uber charging people hundreds of dollars for a ride.
> 
> ...


I


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

I think itz because UBER will be starting other platforms (food delivery, on demand product delivery, etc.)--also, just temporary move for knocking out L-ft!


----------

